# Kalenderwoche zu gegebenen Tag ermitteln



## SuperSonik (14. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es eine Funktion die mir zu einem gegebenen Tag die entsprechende Kalenderwoche
in der dieser Tag liegt zurück gibt.
Ich hab's hier mit versucht:

	    $kw = ceil(($day + date("w",mktime(0,0,0,$month,1,$year)))/7);

Aber das klappt irgendwie nicht.
Gruß,

    SuperSonik


----------



## misayre (14. März 2006)

Bitte in Zukunft den Quelltext in die zugehörigen PHP-Tags setzen, das macht es einfacher leserlich.

Zu deiner Frage:

Du kannst doch die date-Funktion selbst verwenden.


```
echo date('W');
```

Das gibt einfach nur die Kalenderwoche des aktuellen Datums aus. Wenn du nun zu einem x-beliebigen Datum die Kalenderwoche brauchst, dann solltest du das Datum zuerst in einen Timestamp umwandeln und dann an date() übergeben:


```
echo date("w",mktime(0,0,0,$month,$day,$year));
```

Die Kalenderwoche ist vom kompletten Datum abhängig, da die erste Kalenderwoche des Jahres die erste Woche ist, welche auch komplett im Jahr liegt. Somit gehören sehr oft die  ersten Januartage noch zur letzten Kalenderwoche des Vorjahres.


----------

